# BASIC question..is the forehead the scalp?



## Rncoder

when coding for a laceration repair on the forehead, how do you distinguish if you code for the scalp or the face? thanks


----------



## kevbshields

It depends on whether you're talking ICD or CPT.

ICD makes a definite distinction between the two Dx codes (873.4X forehead and 873.X for scalp).  CPT Repair codes also make a distinction.

According to Miller-Keane, the scalp is, "that part of the skin of the head (exclusive of the face) which is usually covered by a growth of hair." (Miller-Keane Encyclopedia & Dictionary of Med., Nursing & Allied Health,  7th Ed, pg 1587).

With that being said, the aforementioned hairline makes the distinction.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Rncoder

thank you. It sounded like a pud question but it always stumped me.


----------

